# Top 5 Firearms You Need To Get Your Hands On NOW!



## Prepper Ways (Feb 7, 2016)

It should be clear from any number of recent disasters where looting happened within days that you and your family need to plan for security wherever you are. Firearms are most commonly (and for good reason) associated with security. Are there other options? Sure, but I would rather have my trusty shotgun as opposed to a baseball bat and harsh language if there were a bunch of people trying to knock down my door any day. So, with that in mind, below are my list of the top 5 firearms you need to get your hands on now.

Read more: Top 5 Firearms You Need To Get Your Hands On NOW!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't forget ammo, reloading, and cleaning/tools for each


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

As has been said to me many times on this forum, don't forget to practice with your weapons.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> As has been said to me many times on this forum, don't forget to practice with your weapons.


It's hard when there are so many!! They are just like chips, you can't eat just one 

When the SHtF I will be ready to save Halle Berry.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

All bases covered......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am covered a couple times over.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Im lacking a concealed carry. As carrying a gun is illeagal here and there is a limit to how many guns you can own I thought it pointless to have one and sold my Glock 26. If SHTF thouse rules no longer apply and ill carry a bigger pistol as a sidearm....im kind of regretting that decicsion now that im starting to get into prepping as a small concealed backup pistol inst a bad idea.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just took an ammo inventory today. Good on most, need to stock up on a few.

In SHTF it would REALLY suck to have that gun taken from you and used on you so as Auntie stated, practice, practice, PRACTICE!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe I have seen this before. Decent beginners advice.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Just took an ammo inventory today. Good on most, need to stock up on a few.
> 
> In SHTF it would REALLY suck to have that gun taken from you and used on you so as Auntie stated, practice, practice, PRACTICE!!!!


Agree, but with works and kids I only have time for one day a week at the range and that equals about 1000 rounds a month. Its not enough to to win big competiotions but I feel its keeps my skills at a acceptable lvl.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good list, I'll even agree with the order of importance, except I believe a concealed carry weapon might come right after the shotgun. All the home defense isn't going to do you any good if you're taken out at the neighborhood 7-11.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not able to see the list. From my angle, I can only think of a couple firearms that I would like, but do not need. A semiauto .308 (likely AR platform), and a .22 semiauto handgun with silencer. Always could use more ammo. Even if I do not get these two firearms, I am fine and likely better than most.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Include whatever spare parts you may need along with the tools and skills to install them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> As has been said to me many times on this forum, don't forget to practice with your weapons.


Hunting is great practice. Plus it gets you exercise, food, and practice in stalking and concealment.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepper Ways said:


> It should be clear from any number of recent disasters where looting happened within days that you and your family need to plan for security wherever you are. Firearms are most commonly (and for good reason) associated with security. Are there other options? Sure, but I would rather have my trusty shotgun as opposed to a baseball bat and harsh language if there were a bunch of people trying to knock down my door any day. So, with that in mind, below are my list of the top 5 firearms you need to get your hands on now.
> 
> Read more: Top 5 Firearms You Need To Get Your Hands On NOW!


Mcaffe said Whoa, are you sure you want to go there,trouble ahead


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree with the article except that fact you need a 40 or 45 and a .380 carry pistol. Yes the 40 or 45 are nice to have and I have a .380 nothing wrong with any of them. I just think it makes more sense to have a full size pistol and carry pistol in a common caliber. I would go with a 9mm for both. First the number of rounds you can get in a full size 9mm is more than both the 40 and 45. Plus they make some good double stack 9mm carry pistols. To me then you could just focus on buying one caliber and not 2 or 3 pistol calibers. For someone just starting out or on a budget to me buy a common caliber makes more sense than to buy ammo for a 45 and a 380. Just my thoughts on this. I do agree with all the other guns.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The only gun I'm "missing" s a bolt action .308 - I know I should get one already but lately I've been focused on old .357's ... just because. I think part of my hesitation is getting into another caliber. I've been eyeing the Wetherby Vanguard S2 Carbine, delivered for $500. - not a bad deal. I even have a 3-9 scope I could put on it but it seems I have some hang-up over accumulating a supply of another caliber.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I use 9mm, I'd rather have 19 shots. "Yes, but shot placement is EVERYTHING blah blah blah"... yeah, well if I am shooting at somebody for real, I expect to be pretty danged freaked out and not nearly as accurate as I would like. If I'm only going to have 7 rounds (1911) I'd go a different way and carry a .44 magnum S&W revolver, REAL stopping power and ZERO chance of a jam.

I also am a 7.62x39 guy over .223 for myself, same number of shots but they hit a lot harder and nothing is as reliable as an AK.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

While I do have a dedicated 9mm pistol I also have conversion barrels for both of my .40 caliber Glocks. It just makes a lot of sense to me to carry a second barrel that could easily transition your weapon from one caliber to another on the fly in a few short moments. Not only that, but in a pinch you can shoot 9mm out of a standard .40 cal glock magazine. Will you eventually have misfeeds? Yep, but it can be done and is good in a pinch. Two guns in one. Carrying two G17 pmags with JHP's and a conversion barrel isn't going to cost you a ton of weight either. So if you have to replenish off of what you find in the field you effectively have doubled your chances with this strategy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And by "carry a second barrel" I don't mean like and every day carry. I'm not stupid. I mean in SHTF. When things go sideways and you are carrying a weapon to keep yourself alive. Carry a second barrel and a couple of mags. Options.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> While I do have a dedicated 9mm pistol I also have conversion barrels for both of my .40 caliber Glocks. It just makes a lot of sense to me to carry a second barrel that could easily transition your weapon from one caliber to another on the fly in a few short moments. Not only that, but in a pinch you can shoot 9mm out of a standard .40 cal glock magazine. Will you eventually have misfeeds? Yep, but it can be done and is good in a pinch. Two guns in one. Carrying two G17 pmags with JHP's and a conversion barrel isn't going to cost you a ton of weight either. So if you have to replenish off of what you find in the field you effectively have doubled your chances with this strategy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I'm covered.
Except for the .380. Not enough horsepower. 
And the AR. Got a Mini 14, no need for an AR.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm waiting to see what I can salvage from the boating accident this fall. Be a couple months until the lakes thaw out and get soft.

All I really need is a 9mm and a good AR. Don't "need" or want a shotgun. Short range and ammo is to heavy. If your letting threats within shotgun range your tactics suck. Besides isn't that what you have the AR and pistol for. 

Long range rifle isn't needed. You should disengage, get away from, or go around any threat past 250 yards. Are you guarding a bunker from the roof top? Unless your just looking to get injured or killed.

22 rifle with a silencer maybe good for hunting or sniping. But I could just silence the AR. So is it really necessary??

Think about what is really needed for your area. You really don't "NEED" as much as other people think. Besides how much can you haul around on your back??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Silence and download the AR and it's Golden for small game


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Think I'll take a suppressed Glock 21SF .45 ACP, A 590A1 with bayonet, then a suppressed M25. If it comes to longer range McMillan works, and the Glock 21 SF is as concealable as I need.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Had those 5 covered as a child. Yes fair list. While I own a 380 or two I CC a 9mm


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm good except for the .308/30-06 but I intend to fix that soon enough. Right now its being covered by my mosin.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Think I'll take a suppressed Glock 21SF .45 ACP, A 590A1 with bayonet, then a suppressed M25. If it comes to longer range McMillan works, and the Glock 21 SF is as concealable as I need.


I'm looking around town for a G20 SF. Is the G20 and the G21 the same frame ?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I'm waiting to see what I can salvage from the boating accident this fall. Be a couple months until the lakes thaw out and get soft.
> 
> All I really need is a 9mm and a good AR. Don't "need" or want a shotgun. Short range and ammo is to heavy. If your letting threats within shotgun range your tactics suck. Besides isn't that what you have the AR and pistol for.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree with your statement about shotguns, I believe they are the best all around gun of choice for preppers.

First of all, in almost every role a shotgun is a sufficient choice but not the best choice, its a jack of all trades of master of none. The best part of its charm is its the only gun that can take everything and anything from dove/squirrel/rabbit to Kodiak/polar bear. Yes, a .22 for small game and a big bored rifle might offer superior firepower, better range, or lighter ammunition but by simply changing what you've got loaded in your shotgun you instantly have a different weapon.

Secondly it defiantly can be debated that its not the best choice for home defense ( I would argue that it is) but again, your not going to match the firepower it offers when loaded with buck shot, that new fancy pdx style ammo, or slugs. There's a reason that police officers, swat teams, and the military still issues and uses shotguns when they have everything under the sun available to them.

In short, yes I own pistols, rifles, and a shotgun. I paid a lot more money for my pistols and ar-15 but if the situation arose where I could only pick one gun to have make no mistake it would be my 12 gauge shotgun and there will always be somebody armed with one in my "group." Its a popular notion that the Colt Peace Maker/Winchester rifle tamed the wild wild west but really it was the single shot/double barreled shotgun that every family had in their homes.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

https://us.glock.com/products/model/g21sf
https://us.glock.com/products/model/g20sf

Depends on how many legs you expect on your critters, I've found that follow up shots with the .45 are faster in my hands than the 10 MM. Practice ammo wise, the 45 ACP is the hands down winner.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> https://us.glock.com/products/model/g21sf
> https://us.glock.com/products/model/g20sf
> 
> Depends on how many legs you expect on your critters, I've found that follow up shots with the .45 are faster in my hands than the 10 MM. Practice ammo wise, the 45 ACP is the hands down winner.


I have the g21 so I was curious if I bought the G20 if I could swap frames and slides if need be.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think I'm covered.
> Except for the .380. Not enough horsepower.
> And the AR. Got a Mini 14, no need for an AR.


In a pinch you can shoot .308 out of a Mosin. You'll have to push the casing out through the muzzle end of the barrel pushing it rearward towards the receiver.... but it will work. I repeat...IN A PINCH....it will work. The only reason it won't extract is because the case isn't rimmed.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The person who wrote this article should not be considered a competent firearms commenter.

Inserted here excerpts from the article.

Even the sound of racking the slide up and down can be an effective deterrent

The two most common calibers are .12 and .20 gauge. 

The AR-15 chambered in .223 

Or on the other end of the spectrum, what if a whole bus load of zombies

And I stopped reading.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got it covered, 22lr,12 ga,9mm,38/357,45 acp,7.62x39,8mm Mauser. A bit off the beaten path but it works for me.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not one to talk, I have my share, but, if I am giving a new person advice....

Get a pistol. That is what you absolutely need. Preferably not 22-380-ect. 
9-38-357-40-45 will work.
If something is going to get used for real, your pistol will probably be it. Get it, love it, learn it.

The rest is just bonus shiiiizit. OK, I take that back. In the super duper paw wrol time you're gonna need to hunt with your 22 and deer rifle, do maximum combat with your ak/ar and snipe out to 1k with your lapua, and most importantly, rack the slide to scare the folks who show up to rape and murder you.

Yeahhhhhh

Get a pistol. Anything else is pretty much super fun shooting time, oh, and, yeah, that other stuff.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Farva said:


> I'm not one to talk, I have my share, but, if I am giving a new person advice....
> 
> Get a pistol. That is what you absolutely need. Preferably not 22-380-ect.
> 9-38-357-40-45 will work.
> ...


I'd say it depends on your location and threat level. I live in an urban area so your correct, a pistol probably is more than enough for me although I would argue that an Ar-15 is superior. But if I lived in areas where others who post here do, in the wild open spaces where there are bears, mountain lions, or areas where you might have to take a long shot I would argue that an M1A or something similar would be your best bet at a primary weapon. Same holds true with our Alaskan friends except they might want to consider a high powered magnum handgun as well, or a 10mm like operator6 and others have stated.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I believe I have seen this before. Decent beginners advice.


I've been saying something similar to this for years, same premise said a bit differently. I never got into the specifics of caliber and design, what works for me may not work for another person.

Listed are the types of firearms I've suggested. 
Rifle
Shotgun
Handgun
22 rifle
22 handgun

Although with 22 rim fire ammo availability being the way it is and unlikely to change for a while and 380 ammo for the most part available. The 380 may be the easier choice to prep for.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> I've been saying something similar to this for years, same premise said a bit differently. I never got into the specifics of caliber and design, what works for me may not work for another person.
> 
> Listed are the types of firearms I've suggested.
> Rifle
> ...


Is it that you are having a hard time finding .22 ammo or choosing not to buy it at the prices that you find?


----------



## 0311INF (Feb 12, 2016)

I've seen this list before, it's hardly new. Some whacky assertions in there, like this one regarding a .22 pistol, "...Additionally, if they ever do try to take away guns, they might leave you with a .22 and something is better than nothing." 

However, it has some merit. I generally agree with the list, though I think a concealable pistol is not an aside, or a maybe. It is up there on my list.

The 6 must haves are likely (in no order, they're all must haves):
12 gauge shotgun
~.30 caliber bolt action rifle
Semi auto high cap carbine in an intermediate cartridge
.22 rifle
Full size handgun 9mm or +
Concealable handgun .380 or +

Given, that's 6 different calibers, so the handguns should likely use the same.

For logistically minded revolver guys, a lever action could be used in place of the high cap carbine, chambered for the same ammo as the handguns. But honestly, 5.56 NATO or .223 can be had cheaper than .357 mag and is more effective, while weighing less. The only advantage with the .357 is reloading really.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Is it that you are having a hard time finding .22 ammo or choosing not to buy it at the prices that you find?


A little of both, that and I've simply quit looking. I have enough 22 rim fire ammo to get me by and am just biding my time. The price of 22 rim fire ammo will either come down or it won't and there is a possibility that it will remain the same or become more expensive.

I happen to like the 380 caliber and can see where having a smaller pistol would be useful in a less than ideal environment. The cost of 380 ammo has remained fairly consistent over the last several years and as such is easier to budget for.

I honestly think people need to get what works for them. I could tell you what works for me, yet that doesn't really do you any good if you get my drift. So I have learned not to get too specific and simply answer questions that come my way and leave the rest alone.


----------

